# Whatsapp final notice



## D.T.W.

Guys, I have been sent a message what the final notice from WhatsApp. It has given a link to visit. Here is that https://apps.facebook.com/witoapps/22page/?i=729300. So as the message told if I haven't share that message to 10 people within next 24 hour my account will be suspected.


----------



## D.T.W.

It says that whasapp was sold to another company and we should pay if we send messages. Is that a true?? Or is it a spam or some thing like that?


----------



## Johnny b

The link you posted is a log in page for Facebook and with out an account, I'd have to signup.

I don't do Facebook. Never will.

Post a screen shot.


----------



## D.T.W.

Oh no that link came with the message. That,what I have told on there. It is written by my native language.


----------



## D.T.W.

https://steemit.com/zuckerberg/@jatinaus/final-notice-for-whatsapp
Here there is that message in English


----------



## Johnny b

Who sent you the message?


----------



## Johnny b

http://cytechsolutionss.blogspot.com/2016/09/fake-message-i-am-varun-pulyani.html

Whoever sent it, it seems a fake message.


----------



## D.T.W.

One of my friend sent it


----------



## D.T.W.

But I'm not published that on that side


----------



## D.T.W.

D.T.W. said:


> One of my friend sent it





D.T.W. said:


> But I'm not published that on that side


I brows on google there is lot of message about that


----------



## Johnny b

Well, the link I posted solves your question. 
It's an old fake.


----------



## D.T.W.

thanks


----------



## D.T.W.

Johnny b said:


> Well, the link I posted solves your question.
> It's an old fake.


But please see this too https://forums.techguy.org/threads/whatsapp-final-notice.1239030/#post-9668631


----------



## D.T.W.

Sorry a mistake https://www.thenational.ae/lifestyl...-users-report-issues-with-multimedia-1.966246


----------



## Johnny b

So?

Sounds like technical difficulties 

Good timing to be sending out old fake messages 

You do realize the link you posted

https://steemit.com/zuckerberg/@jatinaus/final-notice-for-whatsapp

Is three years old?
A final notice that's three years old


----------



## D.T.W.

Oh I didn't see it


----------



## Cookiegal

D.T.W. please be more careful of your language. Even if starred out by the censors the intent is there and it's no more acceptable than if the letter appear in the post. I've edited your post accordingly.


----------

